# Anybody use the Partner Rewards to get new tires?



## bradley8795 (Jan 2, 2015)

So I see that there are quite a few tire offers at 10% above wholesale in the Momentum Rewards, anybody ever use this at any of the tire shops, and if so how much is 10% above wholesale compared to regular price?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Best deals on tires is usually Tire Discounters, not only are their base prices very low and they run lots of promos, but the free lifetime rotations can be worth more than what you paid for the tires themselves.

Don't know what wholesale prices are on tired to know how good a deal that is.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kumho at Tire Rack. Great tires and are dirt cheap.
You can also buy $10 tires locally from a local used tire shop.

Walmart and Costco has tire deals now and then.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I normally browse craigslist. I got a complete set of wheels and tires for my car for $50. If they are mounted already that's one less price I have to pay. I also carry fix a flat, and keep my spare inflated to spec. I got a second set of 14'' tires for $40 all 4 in good shape 60% tread. I normally mount them myself (14s are so easy) with my friends harbor freight tire mounter. If I go with a new set of tires it will be Kumho Solus TA11's they have a 75k warranty and should last 50K of hard abuse. $270 to my door from tire rack.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thats great.

Do a German tire rotation every 5-6k miles.

Front tires to the back in criss cross(X), and back tires straight to the front. Rinse and repeat at next tire rotation.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll do that on my used tires, my new original tires have been rotating the same direction since new (rotated at 5k) about 2k away from another rotation. I do as much as the work to my car as possible I have trust issues with technicians because I was one for 7 years.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Kumho at Tire Rack. Great tires and are dirt cheap.
> You can also buy $10 tires locally from a local used tire shop.


I'm starting to be converted to Kumhos. They are at least 25-30% cheaper than the name brands but still feel really good to drive on.

Put a set on my Q7, about $70 cheaper than the OEM Pirrellis that I had on. Heaps quieter and so far as good in all respects. Gotta see if I get 75,000km out of them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

alex16 said:


> I'll do that on my used tires, my new original tires have been rotating the same direction since new (rotated at 5k) about 2k away from another rotation. I do as much as the work to my car as possible I have trust issues with technicians because I was one for 7 years.


Great! You can shed some light on some of the scams that mechanics carry out on unsuspecting car owners.

Do Tell!


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah I much rather have the Michelin tires but the extra money but the Defenders in my size are not getting good reviews and the Kumhos are just so much cheaper.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm starting to be converted to Kumhos. They are at least 25-30% cheaper than the name brands but still feel really good to drive on.
> 
> Put a set on my Q7, about $70 cheaper than the OEM Pirrellis that I had on. Heaps quieter and so far as good in all respects. Gotta see if I get 75,000km out of them.


75k km will be big challenge to get out of Kumhos. Great tires, but they wont last that long.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Check everything, If you can see your oil filter it's worth buying a yellow paint marker and marking it to make sure they change it (I've seen everything you can imagine). Check your oil level before leaving a dealership. It seems ridiculous and the dealership may think you have no confidence in them but you need to verify they didn't over fill or forget your oil. If they tell you something is wrong and needs replacing contact a friend if possible that knows cars or get a second opinion. Always check your fluids every fill up, a small coolant loss can be a early warning to keep an eye on your temperature gauge. Always top off the air in your spare tire, it's the most important tire after all. Check for body damage before leaving a repair garage.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

alex16 said:


> Check everything, If you can see your oil filter it's worth buying a yellow paint marker and marking it to make sure they change it (I've seen everything you can imagine). Check your oil level before leaving a dealership. It seems ridiculous and the dealership may think you have no confidence in them but you need to verify they didn't over fill or forget your oil. If they tell you something is wrong and needs replacing contact a friend if possible that knows cars or get a second opinion. Always check your fluids every fill up, a small coolant loss can be a early warning to keep an eye on your temperature gauge. Always top off the air in your spare tire, it's the most important tire after all. Check for body damage before leaving a repair garage.


Do your own maintenance and you will save hundreds $$ vs paying any tech. Walmart and Costco has brand name Synthetic oil at 1/3 price and you get brand name filters on amazon for cheap. My local mom and pops parts distributor, has brand name filters cheaper then Amazon.

Shop around locally, by calling hall in the wall parts distributors who sell big name parts.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Go to google maps and search for "car parts". Youll get over a dozen hits, start calling each one in your area.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Doing your own maintenance is helpful but sometimes it seems like a lot of work. If your putting tons of miles on your car consider a Mobil 1 extended performance with a 10k oil change interval (OCI). Have your oil tested at 10K by black stone oil anaylasis to determine the oil condition and engine condition


----------



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm starting to be converted to Kumhos. They are at least 25-30% cheaper than the name brands but still feel really good to drive on.
> 
> Put a set on my Q7, about $70 cheaper than the OEM Pirrellis that I had on. Heaps quieter and so far as good in all respects. Gotta see if I get 75,000km out of them.


How have the Kumhos performed , did you get to 75k kms ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

"We don't do no "new" tires in this industry."

-Your 4.7 rated UberSELECT driver (who actually MAKES money doing this)


----------



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> "We don't do no "new" tires in this industry."
> 
> -Your 4.7 rated UberSELECT driver (who actually MAKES money doing this)


What do you do then ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Prestige Bears said:


> What do you do then ?


30 bucks a pop from places named "-ez Tires"

Ez as in Juarez, Fernandez, etc.

And that's Pirelli or Bridgestone, huge wide low profile 19's and 18's (blew a 19 rim, got tired of it went on Craigslist got me some BMW 650i takeoff 18" rims with sensors and newish or new bridgestone runflats $500)...

unfortunately fronts were too big, plus was tinkering with suspension and had horrid alignment, so the front bridgestones came off and went in storage, replaced by 2x $30 pirellis... one wore out cuz I hadn't dialed in alignment even marginally close, so went back got a $30 Bridgestone potenza put on


----------



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

Ah.....sounds like the South Of The Border Discount....over here we call it the Five Finger Discount


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Prestige Bears said:


> Ah.....sounds like the South Of The Border Discount....over here we call it the Five Finger Discount


Not quite. Technically at least...

It's when reps from name brand places sell your WASP suburban mommies a new set of 4 tires every time she has a flat....and then charge her a $8 per tire "disposal fee" to drive the other 3 tires over across the tracks to Mr. Fernandez's shop

Or all 4, if Fernandez ain't too lazy to patch tires

....trust me when I say them PTA milfs get a ~lot~ of flats


----------



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok....it's fine we have that here....legal theft


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Or the other old tactic.... "Free alignment and inflation check" billboards and junk mail, then:

"OMG ma'am you only have 6/32" of tread left, whatcha gonna do when it rains?? THINK OF THE CHILDREN" [on a tire that sells new with 8/32"]


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Prestige Bears said:


> How have the Kumhos performed , did you get to 75k kms ?


My rear left tyre has a shoulder wear issue, but it got past inspection 3 weeks ago. They are up to 63,000km. I don't think they'll quite make 75k. Gotta put a new set on before I sell it.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Since I was looking far a particular make and model tire, I had some problem finding the right place, but yeah, the Uber discount knocked about $50 off the final price.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Since I was looking far a particular make and model tire, I had some problem finding the right place, but yeah, the Uber discount knocked about $50 off the final price.


They dont ACTUALLY have to match...if super worried, find similar type and tread pattern

As to appearances, toss it on driver side nobody will ever know


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have no idea how your post relates to mine. WHAT has to match? What am I supposed to toss to the side so no one will notice?


----------

